# Gaggia Classic Brewing Group Water Drip



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, all,

I've just bought a Gaggia Classic and noticed that when I'm making espresso (i.e. have the Brew Switch turned on and water running through the filter basket) after a few seconds there is a water drip forming in one spot on the outside of the Brewing Head.

It's only a few drops of water falling during a 25 second extraction, and I can position the espresso cup to avoid it, but I'm wondering if this is going to get worse and if I should return the Gaggia for a replacement unit.

I bought from Amazon and have a 30-day return policy.

Less importantly I also note that the drip tray doesn't sit flush with the Gaggia metal frame. It wobbles a little if I rock it, even when I ensure the two little feet on the bottom are slotted into the metal frame. Not a huge deal, but I wondered if all Gaggia's are like this or if the plastic on this one is a little warped.

Any help in deciding whether to have this unit replaced would be appreciated.

best,

Jake


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Regarding the drip, are you locking the portafilter in firmly enough ?.Unadjusted the PF is subject to 15 bar pressure about 220 PSI.

The Pf handle should be at approx 6 oclock when locked in.

The drip trays are only a loose fit, just positioned by the small plastic tabs.

If locking the PF in does not cure the leak return for refund /exchange as they are very good machines


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Regarding the drip, are you locking the portafilter in firmly enough ?.Unadjusted the PF is subject to 15 bar pressure about 220 PSI.
> 
> The Pf handle should be at approx 6 oclock when locked in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, carajillo. Yes, I have the portafilter at 6 o'clock or even a little further.

Sounds like I should do an exchange.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you see exactly where it is leaking from ??


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Can you see exactly where it is leaking from ??


As I look at the circular brewing head while brewing, a drop of water appears on the rim of the brewing head towards the back left of the circumference, then drops. It seems like it must be a slight seep from the portafilter.

Should I be seeing this on a brand new machine and is it going to become a worse problem?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it on the inner edge or outer edge ? Inner edge it could be a nick or fault in the brew gasket allowing a leak.(have a look for a nick or mark on the gasket)

If it is from the outer edge it is probably coming from inside the case and could well be a boiler gasket leak in which case send it back


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Is it on the inner edge or outer edge ? Inner edge it could be a nick or fault in the brew gasket allowing a leak.(have a look for a nick or mark on the gasket)
> 
> If it is from the outer edge it is probably coming from inside the case and could well be a boiler gasket leak in which case send it back


The leak appears to come from the inner edge, then beads on the brewing head lip and drops.

By the way, after removing the water reservoir to examine the gasket more closely I tipped the Gaggia back a little, causing water to spill from the back left of the machine. I assume this is from the boiler.

Sorry to ask such a stupid question, but is that normal? In that case, how do I empty the boiler before shipping it back?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water came from inside the upper case return the M/ch as there is obviously a leak/problem.

You cannot totally drain the boiler, best you can do is run the pump briefly via the brew switch, dry the M/ch and send it back


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> If the water came from inside the upper case return the M/ch as there is obviously a leak/problem.
> 
> You cannot totally drain the boiler, best you can do is run the pump briefly via the brew switch, dry the M/ch and send it back


I watched very closely as I was brewing today and I can now confirm that the water is coming from the outer edge of the brewing head so I'm definitely sending it back for a replacement.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

